# Village Public Safety Officer Thomas Madole



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Village Public Safety Officer*

*Thomas O. Madole*

Alaska State Troopers - Village Public Safety Officers, Alaska

End of Watch: Tuesday, March 19, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 54
*Tour:* 1 year, 7 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 3/19/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Arrested

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

:
Village Public Safety Officer Thomas Madole was shot and killed in Manokotak, Alaska.

Officer Madole had radioed Alaska State Troopers at approximately 4:00 pm to report that he was going to speak with a subject regarding an earlier altercation the man had been involved in. Approximately one hour later a citizen called the troopers to report a shooting.

Because of the remote location of the village, four troopers had to fly to the location. They discovered Officer Madole's body outside of the subject's home. The man was later taken into custody.

Officer Madole had served as a VPSO in the village for 1-1/2 years. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Colonel Keith Mallard
Alaska State Troopers - Village Public Safety Officers
5700 E Tudor Road
Anchorage, AK 99507

Phone: (907) 269-5511

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21761-village-public-safety-officer-thomas-o-madole#ixzz2O86Iw5db


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

L.E. Job performed independently in remote villages without a firearm.......WTF?!?!!?

RIP sir.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

R.I.P. VPSO Madole


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

RIP 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP VPSO


----------

